# LOL



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 19, 2012)

Alot of people use LOL when on facebook, BYH, twitter or other sites. 
But, SOmetimes people can be mistaken by what things mean. 
I read a comic once and it pictured an old lady typing on her computer. 
A younger lady walks in and reads over her mother's shoulder. She then 
says,"Mom, doesn't that seem a little harsh?""I mean, saying LOL 
when Aunt Annie posted that her cat died?" Her mother turns and says,
"Doesn't LOL mean lots-of-love?"


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 19, 2012)

That is to funny.


----------



## Fierlin (Feb 19, 2012)

So true.  I've heard the Lots of Love one many times among the older generations.  (Including several of my teachers, much to our bemusement)
I never used to know what FTW meant. I thought it meant something bad once upon a time.


----------



## Fun-E-Farm (Feb 19, 2012)

My co-worker thought this too.  She says to me "why do they always text LOL, even when it doesn't fit?" 

Um, because it doesn't mean lots of love?     And I am older than she is.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2012)

That is funny!!!!  The LOL has become so common that recently while waiting in a check out line at a grocery store, I heard someone say "LOL" to something her friend said...what has the internet made of us???  LOL!


----------

